# My Absence



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi All, I've created this thread to explain my absence from the forums for the past few months. Real Life took over for quite a while, with moving house, getting a new part-time job, changing colleges, attending weddings, wedding anniversaries, funerals, learning to drive, taking my driving test 3 times and still not passing :upset:, and lots of other things that are to numerous to list, life has been quite hectic for me and now i will be more active around here.

With all this in the past (except the driving) i would like to officially like to announce my return to the forums and now would like to start again where i left off. Firstly i would like to apologise to the rangemasters in the TSF academy for deserting you without explanation, can i possibly "resume" my training? And i would like to say thank you to Go_The_Power for emailing me to remind me about how wonderful this place is (also congratulations on beating me to an STA)

See you all around
Ben


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome back. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's life. :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hey Ben life can get busy, I'm retired and now I don't know how I found time to go to work.:wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Welcome back to the best little corner on the net. Now, get on your hands and knees and BEG the big bad rangemasters for forgiveness for stepping out on them. Only kidding, but nice to see you have returned.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome back Ben. Good luck with your Driving exam, I'm sure you'll nail it next time


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all for welcoming me back :grin:

@Tumbleweed, I'll start begging now

@J.S, I hope i will pass next time, next test is the 26th Nov


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcome back Ben. We were about to put you on the missing persons list. :grin:

Good luck with the driving.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

WElcome Back/home


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am the same way., Life just happened for awhile I had a new baby..And for some reason they think they are supposed to be taken care of:grin:
I also have been gone for 3 or 4 months.. SO instead of starting a new thread I would say sorry for the threads I left unattended..

Glad to be back

And welcome back Ben


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

geek73 said:


> I had a new baby.


Not you personally I hope. :grin:

Welcome back as well.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome back, both of you!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back boys. :grin:....now back to work :4-whip: :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

you will past the next driving test...just remember to drive on the right side of the road. . :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

That would guatantee me a fail, here we drive on the left :wink: :laugh:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

no, i meant on my right...
:laugh::jail:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben said:


> That would guatantee me a fail, here we drive on the left :wink: :laugh:


Which is, of course, the correct side. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Here we go again....the UK - american thread....lol

Good luck mate.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't you mean UK v The rest of the world thread.:grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought it was the US vs the rest of the world ... we drive on the left here too (Australia)


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome back Ben, I can't speek for the Rangemaster Gods, but I know how life can put a hold on what we love to do vs what has to be done.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

I took my test again today, and still i haven't passed     

I was failed for not making enough progress quick enough when building up speed, and then at the end of the test the examiner said that i was trying too hard!!!!! I just cant win can't i


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well everyone has their nerves.

Chances are you should have only got a minor for that...

So now they are wanting you to accelerate at a speed you aint comfortable at accelerating at?? Strange.

Hope you pass soon.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

carsey said:


> Well everyone has their nerves.


Well after having tests before i wasn't (that) nervous)



carsey said:


> Chances are you should have only got a minor for that...


No, i got a serious fault which is what failed me



carsey said:


> So now they are wanting you to accelerate at a speed you aint comfortable at accelerating at?? Strange.


Yep



carsey said:


> Hope you pass soon.


I have another test booked for the 2nd January but i'm checking for cancellations online atm so hopefully a sooner test will come up


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

CAnt you have 1 serious fault only without minors??


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeez, the examiner's there seem quite harsh. For my test, I drove off with my door not properly close, stopped at a round-a-bout and took off in 2nd gear, did 50 in a 40 zone and still passed...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Jeez, the examiner's there seem quite harsh. For my test, I drove off with my door not properly close, stopped at a round-a-bout and took off in 2nd gear, did 50 in a 40 zone and still passed...


Sorry for double posting, I couldn't edit :sigh:

close should have been closed :grin:


----------

